

Why We Need SQL Like Query Language for Realtime Streaming Analytics? - hemapani
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/03/sql-query-language-realtime-streaming-analytics.html

======
hemapani
Big Data Realtime Analytics world mostly doing and discussing counting
usecases and implementing them by hand (e.g. using Storm). However, realtime
usecases like windows, temporal event patterns etc are too complicated to be
rewritten by every programmer. We need higher level abstractions, and learning
from Hive and CEP, SQL like languages might fit the bill.

